# Problema para instalar alguns programas do Gnome

## Pilantra

Olá pessoal.

Estou tentando instalar alguns programas do Gnome, e também o Gnome. Mas sempre na hora de finalizar a compilação, eu recebo esse erro:

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Source compiled.
> 
> --------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------
> 
> LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-20258.log"
> ...

 

Já pesquisei mas não encontrei nada satisfatório. Alguém já passou por isso e sabe como resolver? Estou usando o Gentoo 2008.0.

Muito obrigado.

----------

## pilla

Imagino que o problema seja com o pacote pygtk. Qual versão ele tenta instalar?

----------

## Pilantra

Esse pacote já está instalado. A versão é 2.12.0. Se eu atualizar resolve?

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

Tive um erro semelhante com o gimp-help-2.4.2 há umas semanas, a solução foi reinstalar o pacote gnome-doc-utils antes, encontrei a solução após vais dias de pesquisa na google, num forum de outra distribuição encontrei alguém a fazer referencia a este pacote do gnome.

Podes tentar reinstalar o pacote e testar penas leva uns minutos (cerca de 3 no meu PC) mas não garanto que resolva a tua questão ....

----------

